

Breakthrough: Nokia surges on Microsoft's home turf - sheikhimran01
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57609756-94/breakthrough-nokia-surges-on-microsofts-home-turf/?ttag=fbwp

======
hannibal5
Still not profitable. It's good idea for Nokia to get out. MS has the money to
burn.

